# HSS724 Auger interlock problem



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi all...new here, thanks for having me.

After parting with my 31 reliable year old HS80, I just took delivery of a new 2021 HSS724 blower and immediately I am dealing with a problem...the interlock doesn't engage all the time, in fact I have to slam the auger handle down to make it work at all. I went to the dealer and they aren't aware of any ongoing problem, but I checked the new blowers they had on the sales floor, and 8 of 10 had the same problem.

I know there were past issues related to this but understood they were solved...any insight??


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

wow ... you found the problem on 8 of 10 on the sales floor, and the dealer says no problem? Strange... not saying much for that dealer


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

The dealer was shocked...this is the first delivery they have had in months due to Covid. I think in their race to get them to the floor, this was missed...it shouldn't have been, but things happen. I am more concerned that when they checked with Honda they were told all is good...there is no way that they don't know about this and this problem has only surfaced in a small dealership in North Ontario. 

After having a hard look at this, and I have an extensive background in mechanical devices...I think something is welded out of spec and the rod is not rotating enough to allow the cam to engage, but that's conjecture without taking everything apart.

I was concerned when I found out these new machines are made in the US, not Japan...I would have considered a Yamaha had I known


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Those yammy's do look good, don't they ....


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Those yammy's do look good, don't they ....


2" too wide for my gates...and changing that would have been a big job. And after my experience with my HS80, I had very little trouble making Honda my first consideration. My machine should not have left the factory...shoddy quality control.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I had the same issue but only after adding thicker Oxford heated grips to my HSS1332ATD there was an adjustment I made and it worked. I can’t remember exactly what it was. It was up at the grip end. I don’t have my shop manual now but when I get home I will look. Maybe Tabora will be along. I think we discussed this issue in the past. He may remember. 

Welcome to SBF!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

On the older HS models you can adjust this. below the right handle are there 2 capture nuts about 3-4 inches apart? they can be loosened and adjusted if so. I'll have to get out my HSS shop manual and check. 
on older models this is usually caused by dirt or dryness in cam spring. would take off side cover and clean and lube those areas.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

If i find the interlock page on my HSS manual I'll take a picture and post.

didnt find anything about an adjustment but this pic shows the ratchet cover with the cam and rachet spring that i usually have to clean and lube so the cam frees up.
Easy to inspect this. I would ask the dealer if there is an adjustment like the old HS models so that cam locks. if that cam spring works correctly.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

OK...here's an update...actually a work around...there is a tang on the rear end of the lever that when crushed down allows the lever to travel further and engage the interlock. Apparently they have done it to all their stock units and it solved the problem. I had actually consider shaving a bit of rubber off the grip to make this happen. I hadn't consider the tang and I will post the results. Either sloppy engineering or poor quality control.

The tech will stop by my house and do it later today...I'm keeping an open mind.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Gatekeeper said:


> there is a tang on the rear end of the lever


If it's what I suspect it is, it's where the rubber coating is allowed to drip off during manufacturing of the lever. I put on the Oxford heated grips and I actually used a Dremel sanding drum to remove that rubber "drip" to allow for the larger grip diameter.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Gatekeeper said:


> OK...here's an update...actually a work around...there is a tang on the rear end of the lever that when crushed down allows the lever to travel further and engage the interlock. Apparently they have done it to all their stock units and it solved the problem. I had actually consider shaving a bit of rubber off the grip to make this happen. I hadn't consider the tang and I will post the results. Either sloppy engineering or poor quality control.
> 
> The tech will stop by my house and do it later today...I'm keeping an open mind.


whats a tang? any picture?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

tabora said:


> If it's what I suspect it is, it's where the rubber coating is allowed to drip off during manufacturing of the lever. I put on the Oxford heated grips and I actually used a Dremel sanding drum to remove that rubber "drip" to allow for the larger grip diameter.


No...this is a hard tang that is rolled under and creates a high spot. My old HS80 had exactly the lump you are speaking of.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> whats a tang? any picture?


In this case a tang is a metal tongue...it'll be hard to get a picture of because it's under a molded cover...it's easy to feel but hard to see. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Gatekeeper said:


> In this case a tang is a metal tongue...it'll be hard to get a picture of because it's under a molded cover...it's easy to feel but hard to see. I'll see what I can do.


Thats okay. was wondering if this is a common issue with all HSS models or just the 724. First time I have heard of this problem on a HSS model.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Gatekeeper said:


> I'll see what I can do.


In this video @ 36:05 (I've queued it there), you can see what John Franco (and I) did to "fix" our interlock after installing the Oxford grips. You can also see the "tang" in question. Mine had a drip on the underside of it that I removed.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> Thats okay. was wondering if this is a common issue with all HSS models or just the 724. First time I have heard of this problem on a HSS model.


Eight of the 10 HSS1332 units on the floor had the same problem.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

tabora said:


> In this video @ 36:05, you can see what John Franco (and I) did to "fix" our interlock after installing the Oxford grips.


Bingo! This makes sense.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Gatekeeper said:


> Bingo! This makes sense.


kinda of what I said adjusting. but this video is easier to understand. thanks.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

The tech just left...he put an adjustable wrench over the end of the leaver and bent it up less than 1/8"...it works perfect. Honda should not be happy that this is solution, but I see no downside to it.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Just remind us not to hire that tech, not the proper way to fix????


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Johnny G1 said:


> Just remind us not to hire that tech, not the proper way to fix????


Yeah, that's the 5-lb sledge method of achieving the same outcome. Better to finesse it, I think. He should watch the video... Hopefully that dealership does not employ heavy-handed methods on their other repairs.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

Johnny G1 said:


> Just remind us not to hire that tech, not the proper way to fix????


Well the adjustment didn't work...so a Honda f-up left him with little choice. This is an absolutely benign way to handle it. Easy to be critical when it's someone else's problem.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

tabora said:


> Yeah, that's the 5-lb sledge method of achieving the same outcome. Better to finesse it, I think. He should watch the video... Hopefully that dealership does not employ heavy-handed methods on their other repairs.


I watched the video and I did what was recommended...the adjustment was at it's maximum, no room to add more stroke.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

You all realize that when a part is improperly manufactured, that the normal course of making a correction is hard to adhere to. Doing this simply added a slight bit more rotation, the same as the adjustment would have done had there been any travel left.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Well mine didn't work that good when I bought a HSS928 2 yrs ago but it was an easy fix and didn't need a big hammer or wrench to fix it.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

Johnny G1 said:


> Well mine didn't work that good when I bought a HSS928 2 yrs ago but it was an easy fix and didn't need a big hammer or wrench to fix it.


So you weren't faced with an improperly made part...you were fortunate.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Gatekeeper said:


> So you weren't faced with an improperly made part...you were fortunate.


I honestly doubt that you have "an improperly made part". As already discussed, this is a common, easily adjusted situation. I know you're exercised about it, but hopefully you're all set now.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Johnny G1 said:


> Just remind us not to hire that tech, not the proper way to fix????


i agree. shaking my head.......


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

tabora said:


> I honestly doubt that you have "an improperly made part". As already discussed, this is a common, easily adjusted situation. I know you're exercised about it, but hopefully you're all set now.


Agreed. "Improperly adjusted part" is what it really is. A very quick dealer adjustment, which is supposed to occur pre delivery is all it takes to remedy. The guy is making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

OK, for the LAST time PLEASE read this...(I have 25 years in the transmission business and retired early because I was quite good at it)...I checked the adjustment as per the video, and it was at it's MAXIMUM. I simply can't adjust anything beyond what the mechanism allows. 

I'm going to stay out of this now...I posted a problem and a resolution...I didn't realize it would end up being so poisonous. I'm a sailor and am used to people working together to find solution to issues confronting owners who are often faced with having to do work themselves...I didn't expect this level of misery on a snow blower site.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Gatekeeper said:


> OK, for the LAST time PLEASE read this...(I have 25 years in the transmission business and retired early because I was quite good at it)...I checked the adjustment as per the video, and it was at it's MAXIMUM. I simply can't adjust anything beyond what the mechanism allows.
> 
> I'm going to stay out of this now...I posted a problem and a resolution...I didn't realize it would end up being so poisonous. I'm a sailor and am used to people working together to find solution to issues confronting owners who are often faced with having to do work themselves...I didn't expect this level of misery on a snow blower site.


I tried. I really did. Sometimes I joke or am sarcastic and people take it the wrong way. Sometimes I am a butthead out of frustration.....or worse. my wife says I have to work on that LOL. 

but i tried to help because I respected your experience.

I understand that you have tried the fix in the video. I also recommended you remove that side cover and inspect the action there.I went out of my way to post picture out of the Honda HSS manual. the cam may be locked up due to dryness, broken ratchet spring or needs lube. Yes, I know this is a NEW machine and this scenario is probably a long shot.

If you already did this , my apologies , I did not read every post.

I'm only 65 but am living on borrowed time as it is. 

When people take the time to try to help the least you can do is thank them and ignore the bad. 
There are some GREAT people here trying to help.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

For being a Sailor, maybe just get on your boat and sail away, you won't be missed with that attitude, everybody told you the proper fix but you and your mechanic know better, just get a bigger hammer next time and you won't be bothering anybody else, Just my thought's @78 yrs old and know how to fix things the right way, too bad that Honda made yours on a Monday.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

It's hard for some people to accept being wrong. Which is silly, because we all get things wrong. That's how you learn!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

One last word since I apparently insulted people here who are somehow in love with a particular brand name....took my brand new blower out for a 10 minute test to make sure it fit through my gates etc...after 5 minutes the headlamp flashes constantly. Gotta love the quality of Made in the USA.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Gatekeeper said:


> after 5 minutes the headlamp flashes constantly.


I'm betting the 5-lb sledge will fix that flashing...


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Gatekeeper, Be nice to old people or Karma will get you every time, your mechanic will get it fix in no time, with that big adjustable wrench or a big hammer.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> I'm betting the 5-lb sledge will fix that flashing...


wut are you talking about ? that flashing is normal. it's to give people canniption fits........ see it's already working.....


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Any port in a storm? I just lock the handle down anyway and use the forward/revers control. One less thing to mess around with.

With Covid there are quality control issues everywhere. I got my 724 last year and its had no issues.


----------

